# Sweet Buffalo Drill Press $200 NY



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 8, 2018)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/tls/d/drill-press-buffalo/6743991809.html


----------



## dlane (Nov 8, 2018)

Wish it was closer, that’s a good one


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 8, 2018)

dlane said:


> Wish it was closer, that’s a good one


I live close enough. Just don't have room for such a machine. Would love to have it.


----------



## dlane (Nov 8, 2018)

I would find room for that one


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 8, 2018)

dlane said:


> I would find room for that one



Don't think the wife would understand what it is doing in the yard.


----------



## dlane (Nov 8, 2018)

Yard art with a tarp on it


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 10, 2018)

One of those is in an auction near me next week end. I'm hoping it will be coming home with me. What's the maximum one of those is worth? I've seen them go for crazy money on Ebay.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 2, 2018)

I wonder why we feature so many things in re posts so many things like this that are no longer are available for sale, and no pictures to look at?


----------

